# [INTRODUCTION][FIX]SGH-I727 ICS Port to T989 in-call echo/reverb effect



## yupitsmine420 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow lol it deleted my post xD 
Just an update i can legitimately say that did help, and with the build.prop edit (if using modified leak) deffinately did the trick for me,

Strongly suggest building from the OTA though, as alot of the "ports" are a little appalling, for lack of better words..
Also clean the build.prop as its a dev build, all logging functions/services on, and incomplete, the prop is dirty to say the least..
My rom uses:
http://pastebin.com/xNNGQGYh
If you wanted a comparison, it adds the 3G supercharger script by zep, aswell as a few major/minor tweaks, all logging off.
If you use, CUSTOMIZE dont copy/paste..
And wow almost 70 views and no comment? Lmao

My first post basicly stated the audio effects service is buggy in the build, and shouldnt be enabled in build.prop


----------



## yupitsmine420 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ye it deleted my damn post lmfao
Just an update


----------



## mightykc (Oct 24, 2011)

yupitsmine420 said:


> Wow lol it deleted my post xD
> Just an update i can legitimately say that did help, and with the build.prop edit (if using modified leak) deffinately did the trick for me,
> 
> Strongly suggest building from the OTA though, as alot of the "ports" are a little appalling, for lack of better words..
> ...


So how do you disable the audio effects in the build.prop?


----------

